# amazing what one game can do to a site



## JacobReaper (Oct 29, 2007)

okay, now i KNOW this is a lot.. and, mods, do you guys delete the users that haven't been on for like 2 years? and, do you delete users who just join the site for 1 game and leave?


i think this is a record or something.. anyone know the exact record for most users on at the same time?


----------



## ackers (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice firefox skin. link pls?


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Nice firefox skin. link pls?



really now..?..?

here anyway https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/br...?show=50&page=3

anyone have any other posts? non-off-topic, posts i might add?


----------



## Jax (Oct 29, 2007)

You could have at least sorted the list by member name.

I want to see if I'm in there but I'm too lazy...


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 29, 2007)

Just imagine... what will happen when brawl is released

*shudder*


----------



## cubin' (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow! No wonder the temp is so slow atm...it's holding up pretty good considering. The ol' girl can take the load.


----------



## PikaPika (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Wow! No wonder the temp is so slow atm...it's holding up pretty good considering. *The ol' girl can take the load.*


Bow Chika Bow wow!

Now, on topic, yeah, Brawl is going to be utter hell.


----------



## Shinji (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> i think this is a record or something.. anyone know the exact record for most users on at the same time?








LOL @ the girl cant take the load comment XD


----------



## PikaPika (Oct 29, 2007)

I wonder what happened on September 13th?


----------



## lagman (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I wonder what happened on September 13th?



The "Use your DS as a phone" new made it to the Digg frontpage -thank you [M]- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Eternal September_


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 30, 2007)

pokemon was worse IMO i think the web site crashed for a day ?

also remember super mario galaxy isnt offically out yet this is all for the bootleg !  

it will get worse i think :-(






when SSBB comes out ......... i wont be coming on for atleast a week lol


----------



## Opium (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> pokemon was worse IMO i think the web site crashed for a day ?



Pretty much. Back a few years GBAtemp used to have a LOT of troubles with the server. We'd be down frequently. It's a lot better now but still we do get a bit of a strain. I saw a few MySQL errors when Galaxy was released.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 30, 2007)

i think after this game SSBB will be the next big game


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > pokemon was worse IMO i think the web site crashed for a day ?
> ...



oh yeah, i was here when it crashed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in my time here ive gotten like 7 of those errors.. 2 on one day 3 on another and 2 on another one

im not sure but im thinking maybe mario party DS is going to be a llliiiittttlllle big


----------



## Switchy (Oct 30, 2007)

I think Mario Party DS will be pretty disappointing and won't attract that many new people.

Maybe if the ROMs don't work though...


----------



## JPH (Oct 30, 2007)

Double post; excuse please.


----------



## JPH (Oct 30, 2007)

That's a bunch of folks on GBAtemp.
Sure is.

Atleast we still have the portal _almost_ back to normal.


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Just imagine... what will happen when brawl is released
> 
> *shudder*



Just imagine what will happen when brawl and Killzone 2 are released the same day!
Wait... that made no sense.


----------



## Jax (Oct 30, 2007)

^ Irony


----------



## Osaka (Oct 30, 2007)

yay, someone took a screenshot of me being online! ^^;.......
...
..
Or did they...? dum dum duummmmmm   Oh it's so mysterious!


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 29, 2007)

okay, now i KNOW this is a lot.. and, mods, do you guys delete the users that haven't been on for like 2 years? and, do you delete users who just join the site for 1 game and leave?


i think this is a record or something.. anyone know the exact record for most users on at the same time?


----------



## tjas (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Just imagine... what will happen when brawl is released
> 
> *shudder*


What if brawl will not work... hmm that would be a doom scenario


----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> What if brawl will not work... hmm that would be a doom scenario








What if it worked on some, didn't work on others, and caused a third group of Wiis to spontaneously combust? And then someone was to announce a "method" of finding out what would happen to your particular console based on the serial number, store where you purchased it, phases of the Moon, at least three irrational numbers, and your shoe size    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, this is too good to miss. If it doesn't happen, I'll have to start the rumor myself. Just imagine the discussions on "what shoe mold are you using?", "wait, is the Moon gibbous or semi-gibbous today?" "are MediaMarkt Wii's better than Toys'R'Us?"


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tjas @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What if brawl will not work... hmm that would be a doom scenario
> ...











but hey, no one thought of Mario Kart Wii  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 what if Mario Kart Wii, SSBB, Metroid, and Galaxy came out on THE SAME DAY!!  whoah.. just imagine.. i bet we would have to make a whole other site, with same boards and everything.. it would be called.. 

http://gbatemp2.net

The Horror....


----------



## Shinji (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> http://gbatemp2.net
> 
> The Horror....


Done...
http://gbatemp2.tk/

Lets hope that nothing like that triple release ever happens...


----------



## Nero (Nov 12, 2007)

I can't find me.. Peoples, help?

I know I was on that day.. I'm on every day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## Rayder (Nov 12, 2007)

What really perplexes me is that this site gets stressed when great games are released, especially considering that the games can't actually be gotten here.


----------



## wiki (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> What really perplexes me is that this site gets stressed when great games are released, especially considering that the games can't actually be gotten here.



Well, when a great game is released, people come to this site to find out whether or not it works on Pal, if it works on a specific modchip, and/or a general idea of where to get the rom as soon as possible (usenet).


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2007)

So, basically, "With great games comes great responsibility."


----------

